# Surefire dates/parts ID



## LE6920 (May 7, 2011)

I used the search feature but cannot find if this has been discussed. 

Is there a list or doc that shows when certain Surefire changes took place (short of the older cataloges that don't always show all details)?

I recently noticed a Z3 in my collection that has the older the crosshairs logo and is a low serial number. My other Z3s have the newer Surefire logo. The strange thing is the tailcap has www.surefire.com on it so either someone swapped them or it's correct. Finish is 99% on the whole light so I cannot tell that way. 

Does anyone know or has it been discussed before when different revisions of the logo and different tailcap markings / bezel variants were used?

Thanks!


----------



## angelofwar (May 7, 2011)

It's been discussed in bits and pieces, but never in a dedicated thread. The coming of the Z3 was a time of slot of changes for SF...all the cross hair SFs I've seen have had Laser Products tail-caps, but seeing how the Z3 replaced the 9Z around the same time SF dropped the Laser Products name, it's very plausible that your Z3 did come with the Surefire TC and not the LP one. Also, does your TC have the SF website? I have one black LP tail-cap, and the rest of mine have SF USA and their website. Interesting thread op, and one that will get alot of input, I'm sure.


----------



## LE6920 (May 7, 2011)

I think it would be interesting to know when certain changes happened. I don't necessarily mean what year, but more like around the release of certain models certain tailcap/body/bezel markings/styles changed.

Original and "correct" are often two different things, and sometimes you open a sealed in the box one and notice something you might otherwise call 'incorrect' etc. So it's more of a baseline type thing.

I recall carrying an original 8X for years (1995/96?), but I never looked at the tailcap etc or cared to at the time. Back then the choices were slim, but the lights were the best offered. Now with so many variations / choices over the years it's interesting to try and keep track.


----------

